# Feeding american cichlids



## oldmanriver (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello All:

I have been reading that most american cichlids will eat vegetable matter and some raw meats. I was wondering if anyone has tried feeding some fresh fruit to their cichlids. I figure that in the wild, that there must be fresh fruit falling into the water.
I would appreciate any response to this.

Thanks
Oldmanriver


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

American cichlids run the gamut from enthusiastic herbivores to specialized piscivores. Some species do indeed eat fruit in the wild, and have been observed gathered around fruit trees in the flooded forest waiting for fruit to fall.

Feeding fruit to fish in an aquarium is problematic because it pollutes the water so readily due to high sugar content. Many fish will eat lightly cooked zucchini and green peas however, even fish that aren't very herbivorous in the wild. Microwave frozen peas briefly in a little water, then rinse and cool them and squeeze each pea gently to break the halves out of the skin. Plecos will eat the skin, and even fish that are specialized invertebrate eaters will fight over the peas.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would appear, as bae mentioned, cichlids can be opportunistic. A friend saw a large Dovi in Costs Rica with a banana in it's mouth. I have seen angels eat algae even, although they are considered predators. Most commercial fish foods have some vegetable matter or grain in them. This may be as much to lower costs as provide proper nutrition, but it works.


----------



## Copacel (Nov 30, 2009)

Spinach is one of the components in fairly common receipe for angel fish food. Along with it, the main component beef heart, commercial fish file, tropical fish flakes, shrimps and gelatine.


----------



## oldmanriver (Dec 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the replies*

Wish to thank all that have left some good replies to my questions. They are appreciated.

Oldmanriver


----------

